# Iphone 5 macro lens kits???



## grammaknits02 (Apr 29, 2014)

Olloclip are the best lenses. Pics are clear and sharp. They have a four in one system that has a wide angle, fish eye, 10x macro and 15x macro all in one lens.http://www.olloclip.com
Best Buy and Apple stores carry the lenses in store, so you can try before you buy. There are cheaper lenses you can buy online, but the pics they take are not nearly as sharp or clear.
Here are a couple pics of my shrimp taken with the 10x and 15x macro lenses.


----------

